# Typhochlaena seladonia



## Kodi (Nov 3, 2016)

(I didn't take this photo,  but I have permission.)

This is a 2nd-3rd instar sling at 0.5". Call me crazy or stupid, but I invested in one of the little things because it's always been my dream T and I find it truly unique to be one of the first few people in the US to care for, and possibly breed, the species.

I was hoping maybe everyone could help with care and share your opinions. They're found in Bahia, Brazil and while I have researched climate and what not it varies quite a lot depending on the region in Bahia. I haven't found any information on where in Bahia they're found. How would you guys keep the species?

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 2


----------



## Andrea82 (Nov 3, 2016)

Was off to bed, but couldn't resist posting. 
You do seem to have quite an expensive taste in T's!  And how did you get it? I thought they were only available in Poland...for E500..

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kodi (Nov 3, 2016)

Andrea82 said:


> Was off to bed, but couldn't resist posting.
> You do seem to have quite an expensive taste in T's!  And how did you get it? I thought they were only available in Poland...for E500..


Hahaha I confess I enjoy the stunning species which most often are the most expensive. A seller here on the forum is importing a few from Poland.


----------



## Bugmom (Nov 3, 2016)

Kodi said:


> Hahaha I confess I enjoy the stunning species which most often are the most expensive. A seller here on the forum is importing a few from Poland.


Uh-huh and uh, where is mine? I would like some now kthnx  

(seriously)

(want)

(now)

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Sarkhan42 (Nov 3, 2016)

I. Am. So. Jealous. By far, my most wanted species, even the slings are breathtaking!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## AphonopelmaTX (Nov 3, 2016)

You may want to start with the natural history notes in the following paper...

Almeida-Silva, Lina M., et al. "Redescription and notes on the natural history of the arboreal tarantula Iridopelma seladonium (Araneae: Theraphosidae: Aviculariinae)." _Revista Brasileira de Zoologia_ 25.4 (2008): 728-736.
http://www.scielo.br/scielo.php?pid=S0101-81752008000400019&script=sci_arttext&tlng=en.
http://dx.doi.org/10.1590/S0101-81752008000400019

Also, the most recent issue of ARACHNE published by Deutsche Arachnologische Gesellschaft (http://www.dearge.de/) has a very extensive field report with pictures of this species in its natural habitat.  The publication is in German, but maybe someone in the know can say whether or not there will be an English version published somewhere at some point.

What is really neat about this species is that they build a hinged door on their retreat in the trees.  Something akin to an arboreal trapdoor!

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Kodi (Nov 3, 2016)

AphonopelmaTX said:


> You may want to start with the natural history notes in the following paper...
> 
> Almeida-Silva, Lina M., et al. "Redescription and notes on the natural history of the arboreal tarantula Iridopelma seladonium (Araneae: Theraphosidae: Aviculariinae)." _Revista Brasileira de Zoologia_ 25.4 (2008): 728-736.
> http://www.scielo.br/scielo.php?pid=S0101-81752008000400019&script=sci_arttext&tlng=en.
> ...


I skimmed that article before and skipped right over where they talk about locality. That's helpful, thanks! I've searched and searched, but I can't find an online version of that magazine anywhere or else I would have it translated. I bet it has some great info.

Also, it really concerns me that the female and sling that they had both died because of a failed molt.


----------



## Angel Minkov (Nov 3, 2016)

Contact the people the seller is importing from for care tips. I know who brought these guys into the hobby, but I won't be posting names on this topic. You can PM me and I can give you references which can help you with care info, which you can in turn post here if you see fit.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kodi (Nov 3, 2016)

Angel Minkov said:


> Contact the people the seller is importing from for care tips. I know who brought these guys into the hobby, but I won't be posting names on this topic. You can PM me and I can give you references which can help you with care info, which you can in turn post here if you see fit.


Your inbox is full. I would appreciate any info! Pm me.


----------



## Kodi (Nov 3, 2016)

More research turned up this nice little summary of the naming and redescription of the species along with a map of where they're found. Click.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andrea82 (Nov 4, 2016)

Kodi said:


> I skimmed that article before and skipped right over where they talk about locality. That's helpful, thanks! I've searched aId searched, but I can't find an online version of that magazine anywhere or else I would have it translated. I bet it has some great info.
> 
> Also, it really concerns me that the female and sling that they had both died because of a failed molt.


A Dutch breeder mentioned the difficulty of raising and keeping of them as well, and that there is no definite conclusion as to why. Congrats on the new pretty babies, 
I really hope you succeed in raising them,it would be awesome to have these in the hobby!


----------



## Kodi (Nov 4, 2016)

Andrea82 said:


> A Dutch breeder mentioned the difficulty of raising and keeping of them as well, and that there is no definite conclusion as to why. Congrats on the new pretty babies,
> I really hope you succeed in raising them,it would be awesome to have these in the hobby!


Do you have the source or maybe a name? I'd like to read into that. I'm only getting one but among the few in the US that are getting them that is definitely the plan!


----------



## Andrea82 (Nov 4, 2016)

Kodi said:


> Do you have the source or maybe a name? I'd like to read into hat. I'm only getting one but among the few in the US that are getting them that is definitely the plan!


It wasn't an informational post, but a comment to someone else's post regarding the price and novelty, so  I sadly have no more info, sorry.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## viper69 (Nov 6, 2016)

Kodi said:


> View attachment 224041
> 
> (I didn't take this photo,  but I have permission.)
> 
> ...



The specimen shown there is not 0.5", but 0.5 cm. Never seen an Imperial ruler divided into 1/10th, they are done by 1/16th.

Good luck keeping it alive, with so little captive husbandry info it may not be easy, but I hope you're successful. You should have bought 2 or 3 in this case.

And from Poland, well that speaks volumes of its "legality" oh boy.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Disagree 2


----------



## viper69 (Nov 6, 2016)

AphonopelmaTX said:


> What is really neat about this species is that they build a hinged door on their retreat in the trees. Something akin to an arboreal trapdoor!


Indeed, I'd love to see that in action too, esp for an arboreal.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kodi (Nov 6, 2016)

viper69 said:


> The specimen shown there is not 0.5", but 0.5 cm. Never seen an Imperial ruler divided into 1/10th, they are done by 1/16th.
> 
> Good luck keeping it alive, with so little captive husbandry info it may not be easy, but I hope you're successful. You should have bought 2 or 3 in this case.
> 
> And from Poland, well that speaks volumes of its "legality" oh boy.


That measuring tape is in centimeters. How is that half of a centimeter? 
Haha I definitely don't have the money to buy three. Two others in the United States will have a few though. Nothing I or the importer is doing is illegal so I'm content.


----------



## viper69 (Nov 6, 2016)

Angel Minkov said:


> I know who brought these guys into the hobby, but I won't be posting names on this topic.


I can only "wonder" why you won't hahahah

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## viper69 (Nov 6, 2016)

Kodi said:


> That measuring tape is in centimeters. How is that half of a centimeter?
> Haha I definitely don't have the money to buy three. Two others in the United States will have a few though. Nothing I or the importer is doing is illegal so I'm content.


I know it's centimeters, I only use metric when I build things hahah. I hate our units here.

Oh, it's half a centimeter, because you wrote 0.5". I'll let you worry about the math 

Coming from Poland, that's all I need to know. Mind you it's not a guarantee, but it's a pretty safe bet that not everything was done legally. Everyone knows Poland is a major source of illegally obtained Ts be it through brown boxing or other methods. It's been talked about on the boards before, it's no secret.

Reactions: Dislike 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kodi (Nov 6, 2016)

Hey I never spoke for the legality of the actions of the Polish that obtained the species. Just the importer and I.


----------



## viper69 (Nov 6, 2016)

Kodi said:


> Hey I never spoke for the legality of the actions of the Polish that obtained the species. Just the importer and I.


I can't speak for you or the importer. I only mentioned the Poles. The Poles are more than willing to send illegally to the USA, that too is not a secret, and has been posted on the forum before.

Reactions: Dislike 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Angel Minkov (Nov 6, 2016)

Technically, it wasn't the Poles. Let's not throw around accusations.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## viper69 (Nov 6, 2016)

Angel Minkov said:


> Technically, it wasn't the Poles. Let's not throw around accusations.


What are you referring to, when you typed "it wasn't the Poles" ?

What accusations did I write?


----------



## JoeRossi (Nov 6, 2016)

viper69 said:


> The specimen shown there is not 0.5", but 0.5 cm. Never seen an Imperial ruler divided into 1/10th, they are done by 1/16th.
> 
> Good luck keeping it alive, with so little captive husbandry info it may not be easy, but I hope you're successful. You should have bought 2 or 3 in this case.
> 
> And from Poland, well that speaks volumes of its "legality" oh boy.


Wow such hate and ignorance lol.

First of all, if you can't see the number there I don't know what to tell you.   The spider is shown going over the 7 and over the 8.  Our rulers here in the states have centimeters and if you line that up against the inch mark then that is clearly .5 an inch.  That measurement is in Centimeters (picture attached in case you need help lol).

2ndly, the import coming is as always to me a legal import.  If you wish to know details and learn something feel free to PM me, Text me, or in fact call me and we can discuss instead of spewing question marks of ignorance all over the forum.  Furthermore, when you state comments like the "Poles" and lump a group together when you have no idea what your talking about  for this spider  I would find it to be very offensive.

Facts are they are an incredible beautiful species that have been sought out by many for years.  They are not the micro dot that people have been talking about like elegans who are far less then .25 as slings and the adult females get leggy and remind me of minitrax in size.  Thus far they have thrived and survived a few molt's and have been doing very well.  Sure slings are always a risk and if that risk is not for you pass and let those that are willing to take the risk and be the first to have this beautiful specie give it a go.  Truth is many taxonomist and researchers go out and find the spiders, write about them, try their best to keep them, and then move on to other spiders.  However, those that keep, maintain, love hundreds even thousands of spiders on a daily are who I am asking how to keep my bugs.

You know where to find me my PM box is open, my telephone on during acceptible hours, and texts always are recivievable.....until then.

Joe Rossi

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Kodi (Nov 6, 2016)

The subject and reason for this thread.


Truly the most beautiful T in the hobby. I can't wait to share the experience with you guys and get some little fluff balls in the making.

Reactions: Like 6 | Love 6


----------



## Bugmom (Nov 6, 2016)

Kodi said:


> The subject and reason for this thread.
> View attachment 224298
> 
> Truly the most beautiful T in the hobby. I can't wait to share the experience with you guys and get some little fluff balls in the making.


It's hard to believe that this actually exists.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Kodi (Nov 6, 2016)

Bugmom said:


> It's hard to believe that this actually exists.


I know! It was love at first sight for me a few years ago haha.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Bugmom (Nov 6, 2016)

Kodi said:


> I know! It was love at first sight for me a few years ago haha.


How does something this colorful even hide in the wild, ya know? It was hard enough for me to imagine A. versicolor slings hiding. This thing is like a box of markers barfed on a dust bunny.

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## BobBarley (Nov 6, 2016)

It's things like these that remind me over and over that nature is truly more beautiful than anything mankind could make.  Good luck with the little guy.

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## BobBarley (Nov 6, 2016)

Bugmom said:


> How does something this colorful even hide in the wild, ya know? It was hard enough for me to imagine A. versicolor slings hiding. This thing is like a box of markers barfed on a dust bunny.


I'd guess that the colors act as warning coloration.  Don't forget, other animals, including its predators, could see those colors completely differently

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Kodi (Nov 6, 2016)

Yeah, I would think that the colors are a "stay away, I'm totally not edible" kind of thing. @BobBarley really hit it right on the nose. Nature is beauty.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## 14pokies (Nov 6, 2016)

I'm not jealous at all it's what ev's..

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4 | Love 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Biollantefan54 (Nov 6, 2016)

I remember reading that most animals don't see color like we do and that all those bright colors may just be different grays to most animals. It could actually be camouflage

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Biollantefan54 (Nov 6, 2016)

Maybe it works like Idiothele mira. What if it sits in it's arboreal 'trapdoor' with the parts of it's blue legs sticking out so that it attracts flower-loving insects!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Crone Returns (Nov 6, 2016)

BobBarley said:


> I'd guess that the colors act as warning coloration.  Don't forget, other animals, including its predators, could see those colors completely differently


That is so true. Maybe their color pattern gives out a warning. I'm loving these beautiful beasts. After I take out a loan for them lol!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BobBarley (Nov 6, 2016)

Biollantefan54 said:


> Maybe it works like Idiothele mira. What if it sits in it's arboreal 'trapdoor' with the parts of it's blue legs sticking out so that it attracts flower-loving insects!


Definitely another possibility.  @Kodi See how it looks under a blacklight, some pollinators see into the UV range and it might give you a sense of why the colors are so vibrant.  Idk, maybe it has nothing to do with that.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Bugmom (Nov 6, 2016)

BobBarley said:


> I'd guess that the colors act as warning coloration.  Don't forget, other animals, including its predators, could see those colors completely differently





Biollantefan54 said:


> I remember reading that most animals don't see color like we do and that all those bright colors may just be different grays to most animals. It could actually be camouflage


Way to be contradictory y'all.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Marijan2 (Nov 6, 2016)

Biollantefan54 said:


> I remember reading that most animals don't see color like we do and that all those bright colors may just be different grays to most animals. It could actually be camouflage


Yes, but not true for all animals. Mammals for example in majority of cases see only 2 colors instead of 3. The birds and insects however, have much more advanced sight and see all colors like we do and even more

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BobBarley (Nov 6, 2016)

Bugmom said:


> Way to be contradictory y'all.


Just throwing out possible reasons here, lol.



Marijan2 said:


> Yes, but not true for all animals. Mammals for example in majority of cases see only 2 colors instead of 3. The birds and insects however, have much more advanced sight and see all colors like we do and even more


Definitely, and I'd risk a guess at saying birds are one of the major predators of this species.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Biollantefan54 (Nov 7, 2016)

Marijan2 said:


> Yes, but not true for all animals. Mammals for example in majority of cases see only 2 colors instead of 3. The birds and insects however, have much more advanced sight and see all colors like we do and even more


I didn't say all animals, but it may be camouflage for some species...or it could be a lure for others!


----------



## Kodi (Nov 7, 2016)

14pokies said:


> I'm not jealous at all it's what ev's..


You guys, just be glad that you have better things to spend large amounts of money on than me . Unfortunately the cost probably won't go down much with the first few (or dozen) sacs produced, but soon enough they should be officially in the hobby. I am definitely looking forward to that.

I've never thought of looking at a T under a black light. I now have a pretty legitimate reason to buy a black light haha.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## 14pokies (Nov 7, 2016)

BobBarley said:


> Definitely, and I'd risk a guess at saying birds are one of the major predators of this species.


Birds and Poles with backpacks... Jk,jk!

Reactions: Funny 5 | Creative 2 | Lollipop 1


----------



## 14pokies (Nov 7, 2016)

Kodi said:


> You guys, just be glad that you have better things to spend large amounts of money on than me .


That's about as comforting as "We can still be friends"..

*Edit* so back to the OP have you decided on how your going to raise it, temps ,moisture level ,enclosure furnishing etc.. ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Kodi (Nov 7, 2016)

14pokies said:


> That's about as comforting as "We can still be friends"..


Oh stop slings will be 20 bucks a pop before you know it. 

Edit: I would just like to add that this was meant to be read very sarcastically. xD

Reactions: Optimistic 4


----------



## Kodi (Nov 7, 2016)

14pokies said:


> That's about as comforting as "We can still be friends"..
> 
> *Edit* so back to the OP have you decided on how your going to raise it, temps ,moisture level ,enclosure furnishing etc.. ?


Well I keep all of my T's at a constant 77° F. I'm gonna put the little one in your typical amac box arboreal setup with plenty of drilled ventilation with moist sub. It's just another tarantula so I, and others, figure there really shouldn't be much to it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## 14pokies (Nov 7, 2016)

Kodi said:


> Well I keep all of my T's at a constant 77° F. I'm gonna put the little one in your typical amac box arboreal setup with plenty of drilled ventilation with moist sub. It's just another tarantula so I, and others, figure there really shouldn't be much to it.


Word.. I look forward to seeing how it does thats for sure!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Andy00 (Nov 7, 2016)

Sorry if this has already been mentioned but... what's the adult size on these beauties? Honestly, they're so beautiful you could probably sell one of its molts for a good amount of money haha

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kodi (Nov 7, 2016)

Andy00 said:


> Sorry if this has already been mentioned but... what's the adult size on these beauties? Honestly, they're so beautiful you could probably sell one of its molts for a good amount of money haha


At this point its up in the air. Every picture I've seen online that claims "adult female" has a specimen around 2.5" diagonal leg span.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Marijan2 (Nov 7, 2016)

Andy00 said:


> Sorry if this has already been mentioned but... what's the adult size on these beauties? Honestly, they're so beautiful you could probably sell one of its molts for a good amount of money haha


Body size reaches around 1 cm(0.4") in females from what i saw


----------



## Kodi (Nov 7, 2016)

Marijan2 said:


> Body size reaches around 1 cm(0.4") in females from what i saw


This thread shows a female with a 1.9cm (0.75") body length. Based on this is how I estimate 2.5" dls.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marijan2 (Nov 7, 2016)

Kodi said:


> This thread shows a female with a 1.9cm (0.75") body length. Based on this is how I estimate 2.5" dls.


sweet, so they are not ultratiny in the end! i read paper where female was less than 1cm in BL so i guessed it's their final size

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## viper69 (Nov 7, 2016)

I'm not sure how pedantic you want this conversation to be Joe, let me know.





JoeRossi said:


> First of all, if you can't see the number there I don't know what to tell you. The spider is shown going over the 7 and over the 8. Our rulers here in the states have centimeters and if you line that up against the inch mark then that is clearly .5 an inch. That measurement is in Centimeters


You mentioned "such hate". I have no idea what made you write that. I wished Kodi the best of luck in raising this species, again, I don't think you read thoroughly or remember/reference what you are remarking about.

Joe either you missed what I wrote, or didn't understand what I wrote. Not everything translates via text at times. You'll have noticed my point was the ruler was obviously metric, not Imperial units, and I didn't care what the actual length is, . I don't care if @Kodi typed in 0.5" or 2,000,000" haha. It was simply about the units he typed, nothing more.
Here's the post for you.

*Kodi said: "That measuring tape is in centimeters. How is that half of a centimeter?"*

Viper69 said: "I know it's centimeters, I only use metric when I build things hahah. I hate our units here*.
Oh, it's half a centimeter, because you wrote 0.5". I'll let you worry about the math "*



JoeRossi said:


> Furthermore, when you state comments like the "Poles" and lump a group together when you have no idea what your talking about for this spider I would find it to be very offensive.


I did write coming from Poland is not a guarantee that things were done illegally. I think @Kodi is smart enough to realize that I didn't mean EVERY resident of Poland ships/obtains Ts illegally, and does so 100% of the time.

Have a great one Joe, your comments are always fun to read.


----------



## viper69 (Nov 7, 2016)

Kodi said:


> I now have a pretty legitimate reason to buy a black light haha.


I'd be a bit cautious w/this. I've heard from a few serious scorpion keepers, I'm taking their word mind you, that UV light weakens their exoskeleton. The same could happen to Ts. What length of time to cause this was not mentioned to me.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## AphonopelmaTX (Nov 7, 2016)

viper69 said:


> I'd be a bit cautious w/this. I've heard from a few serious scorpion keepers, I'm taking their word mind you, that UV light weakens their exoskeleton. The same could happen to Ts. What length of time to cause this was not mentioned to me.


That's odd.  If a scorpion's, or any terrestrial arthropod's, exoskeleton is weakened by UV light/ radiation than they would be in danger every time they are exposed to sunlight.  Considering the exoskeleton of all spiders are basically made up of the same "stuff" and there are diurnal spiders, it's probably very unlikely UV radiation/ light has a negative effect.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6


----------



## viper69 (Nov 7, 2016)

AphonopelmaTX said:


> That's odd.  If a scorpion's, or any terrestrial arthropod's, exoskeleton is weakened by UV light/ radiation than they would be in danger every time they are exposed to sunlight.  Considering the exoskeleton of all spiders are basically made up of the same "stuff" and there are diurnal spiders, it's probably very unlikely UV radiation/ light has a negative effect.


If what I was told is true, then your above statement is not necessarily true. UV radiation's effect falls off by distance. For example, one can be outside and not have any damage to your retinas generally speaking. However, if you one is working in close proximity with a UV light as a significant source of illumination for even a couple of hours, damage to your retina, though usually only temporarily may happen. This happens in labs at times.

Also from an exotic husbandry perspective, when one uses a full spectrum bulb, ie emits UV radiation, the source must be within a certain distance for the animal to benefit. If the UV source is too far, the animal doesn't receive a benefit, and metabolic bone disease via improper calcium metabolism occurs.

Here's a link regarding UV bulbs and the effect of distance

http://www.uvguide.co.uk/phototherapyphosphor-tests.htm

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JoeRossi (Nov 7, 2016)

viper69 said:


> I'm not sure how pedantic you want this conversation to be Joe, let me know.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Perhaps it was written obscure as I was not the only one who had your statement in question as two others asked me about it.  You missed the first part of your statement where you wrote, "The specimen shown there is not 0.5", but 0.5 cm".  That appeared to be what you were writing and not a quote as there were no Quotations.

Now as far as the hate I never said it was directed toward Kodi, but as you stated "And from Poland, well that speaks volumes of its "legality" oh boy." .  That certainly does not show much love lol, also states it was probably not legal.  This comment, "The Poles are more than willing to send illegally to the USA" defintely groups Polish into a stereotype  as well IMO.

Often times we should try and reflect or perhaps at least gather the facts by going to the sources before we click the post,submit,send button .....it often aids in keeping the foot out of ones mouth 

"Have a great one Joe, your comments are always fun to read" I often have a unique experience reading your positve uplifting comments  on the forum as well.

Again, You know where to find me my PM box is open, my telephone on during acceptible hours, and texts always are recivievable.....until then.

Joe Rossi

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## viper69 (Nov 7, 2016)

JoeRossi said:


> Perhaps it was written obscure as I was not the only one who had your statement in question as two others asked me about it.  You missed the first part of your statement where you wrote, "The specimen shown there is not 0.5", but 0.5 cm".  That appeared to be what you were writing and not a quote as there were no Quotations.
> 
> Now as far as the hate I never said it was directed toward Kodi, but as you stated "And from Poland, well that speaks volumes of its "legality" oh boy." .  That certainly does not show much love lol, also states it was probably not legal, this comment, "The Poles are more than willing to send illegally to the USA" defintely groups Polish into a stereotype  as well IMO.
> 
> ...



I see what you mean on the measurement Joe. I wrote it purposely like that because I was only pointing out the units, and wanted to keep Kodi's value the same. I kept the numbers the same in the hopes that @Kodi would notice I was singling out the units themselves, nothing more.


Now I see your reference on Poles re: hate.  Actually there's no hate at all on my end. It wasn't clear who you thought I had hate for in that response of yours.

To be specific on "the Poles",  SOME Poles do not always do things legally, and sometimes they do.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Biollantefan54 (Nov 7, 2016)

I love you guys! Hahahaha

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kodi (Nov 7, 2016)

Biollantefan54 said:


> I love you guys! Hahahaha


Haha that's exactly what all of the silent observers are thinking

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Kodi (Nov 11, 2016)

Here's the little one that I'll be receiving Saturday morning.



The fluff balls enclosure. Complete with two mosses and suspended cork bark so wherever it makes its web I can observe.

Reactions: Like 7 | Love 2


----------



## Bugmom (Nov 11, 2016)

Good luck!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Biollantefan54 (Nov 11, 2016)

So excited for you!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TMan88 (Nov 11, 2016)

I just got 3 T. Seladonia slings, and 2 Phamphobetus. Solaris awesome Ts!

Reactions: Like 5 | Award 1


----------



## BobBarley (Nov 11, 2016)

TMan88 said:


> I just got 3 T. Seladonia slings, and 2 Phamphobetus. Solaris awesome Ts!


Now THAT is an expensive order!!!  Good luck to you too man!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## TMan88 (Nov 11, 2016)

BobBarley said:


> Now THAT is an expensive order!!!  Good luck to you too man!


Look to be the first to breed in the states.


----------



## BobBarley (Nov 11, 2016)

TMan88 said:


> Look to be the first to breed in the states.


That'd be awesome, keep us updated.


----------



## TMan88 (Nov 11, 2016)

BobBarley said:


> That'd be awesome, keep us updated.


Will do along side with "Joe Rossi"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kodi (Nov 11, 2016)

TMan88 said:


> I just got 3 T. Seladonia slings, and 2 Phamphobetus. Solaris awesome Ts!


So you're the mystery man that he mentioned haha.


----------



## BobBarley (Nov 11, 2016)

Good luck with your investments guys, would be incredible to have sustained captive breeding of these guys here in the states.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## TMan88 (Nov 11, 2016)

Kodi said:


> So you're the mystery man that he mentioned haha.


Yes that's me, I've been apart of breeding projects for years!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bugmom (Nov 12, 2016)

I seriously considered it, but that's a lot of money and with me switching careers right now, I just can't be as free with my spending as before. I'll wait until the first US captive bred babies arrive. Y'all better get on that!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Biollantefan54 (Nov 12, 2016)

When y'all breed them let's skip the part where we wait for the price to come down, just start selling them at $40 a piece.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Funny 3 | Optimistic 3 | Winner 1 | Meh 1


----------



## Kodi (Nov 12, 2016)

Here he/she is

Reactions: Like 8 | Love 6


----------



## viper69 (Nov 12, 2016)

BobBarley said:


> Good luck with your investments guys, would be incredible to have sustained captive breeding of these guys here in the states.


If the slings are affordable of course. Right now they are too high priced for most people, esp for a species we know very little about. I hope the owners can keep them alive, let alone breed them. If they turn out to be another P met, it may take a while to figure out how to breed them.

Reactions: Agree 4 | Award 1


----------



## Kodi (Nov 13, 2016)

viper69 said:


> If the slings are affordable of course. Right now they are too high priced for most people, esp for a species we know very little about. I hope the owners can keep them alive, let alone breed them. If they turn out to be another P met, it may take a while to figure out how to breed them.


What's unique about breeding P. metallica? Eh, I don't think keeping them alive is going to turn out to be difficult or require any special circumstances. It is just another T, after all they are all pretty darn similar in care.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andrea82 (Nov 13, 2016)

Beautiful little spiders, but they are TINY...I read somewhere they get around 1,5cm body length, is that correct? 
Re: tarantula being similar in care...euhm..not really. I'm pretty sure my Gbb would not be happy in my E.murinus set up, or the other way around...

Reactions: Agree 2 | Award 1


----------



## Philth (Nov 13, 2016)

JoeRossi said:


> Thus far *they have thrived and survived a few molt's* and have been doing very well.  Sure slings are always a risk and if that risk is not for you pass and let those that are willing to take the risk and be the first to have this beautiful specie give it a go.


Hey Joe,

So are these not 2nd instar slings that are being offered ? I'm confused now. It seems crazy for a small species to have .5" second instar slings. I guess its possible. Unless if you are saying they have molted a few times? That makes more sense to me at least, but then how small were they when they hatched? 

Pretty spiders, maybe next time 

Later, Tom

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## viper69 (Nov 13, 2016)

Kodi said:


> What's unique about breeding P. metallica?


They weren't easy to crack. Subtle nuances, that my friend figured out, as he was the first in the USA to breed them. He knows, not I, I just remember the gist of the convo. There is information on this board about it.

Nature always surprises me. I'd like to say owner X will propagate them and do well. But I cannot predict the future, nor are all Ts kept the same way. You may do great, then again you may be posting "Help my Sling is dead". With so little known about them, I don't put a guarantee on their husbandry. Anyone that does is a fool.

I have a very rare species right now, and I'm in the same boat as you. I make no assumptions, nor should you Mr. Just Another T.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Angel Minkov (Nov 13, 2016)

Biollantefan54 said:


> When y'all breed them let's skip the part where we wait for the price to come down, just start selling them at $40 a piece.


You're a bit of a comedian, aren't you?


----------



## Biollantefan54 (Nov 13, 2016)

Angel Minkov said:


> You're a bit of a comedian, aren't you?


I made my comment comedic but it is more of me just being hopeful

Reactions: Like 5 | Optimistic 1


----------



## viper69 (Nov 15, 2016)

Biollantefan54 said:


> I made my comment comedic but it is more of me just being hopeful


I hope you are right, but too hopeful I think. We haven't seen that happen as the original owners always want to get back the money they put into the original stock (logical), and as with most small Ts, their sac sizes are small. The sacs often range from 20-60 for a variety of small species. I expect this one to be no exception.

The other bit of info to learn is how prolific are they? I don't expect them to be very prolific, but I hope I'm wrong.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Angel Minkov (Nov 15, 2016)

viper69 said:


> I hope you are right, but too hopeful I think. We haven't seen that happen as the original owners always want to get back the money they put into the original stock (logical), and as with most small Ts, their sac sizes are small. The sacs often range from 20-60 for a variety of small species. I expect this one to be no exception.
> 
> The other bit of info to learn is how prolific are they? I don't expect them to be very prolific, but I hope I'm wrong.


Their sacs contain 20-25 slings, hence why they emerge larger than expected.

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## viper69 (Nov 15, 2016)

Angel Minkov said:


> Their sacs contain 20-25 slings, hence why they emerge larger than expected.


I was pretty sure they weren't over 30, thanks for the confirmation.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Biollantefan54 (Nov 15, 2016)

Yeah, I agree. I really don't think the price will come down a lot anytime soon but I can dream . Hopefully they breed easily in captivity as well. I'll get one eventually

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## viper69 (Nov 15, 2016)

Biollantefan54 said:


> Yeah, I agree. I really don't think the price will come down a lot anytime soon but I can dream . Hopefully they breed easily in captivity as well. I'll get one eventually


It just depends on what breeders are out for...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## viper69 (Nov 15, 2016)

Angel Minkov said:


> Their sacs contain 20-25 slings, hence why they emerge larger than expected.


How difficult were they to breed, assuming they were even bred....?


----------



## Angel Minkov (Nov 15, 2016)

viper69 said:


> How difficult were they to breed, assuming they were even bred....?


To be honest, I seriously doubt the slings are CB

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## viper69 (Nov 15, 2016)

Angel Minkov said:


> To be honest, I seriously doubt the slings are CB


Same here, but it never hurts to ask.


----------



## Jeff23 (Nov 15, 2016)

BobBarley said:


> I'd guess that the colors act as warning coloration.  Don't forget, other animals, including its predators, could see those colors completely differently


This is not indifferent from some other insects.  Look at the venomous caterpillars for instance.  Some of them look beautiful but OUCH!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## JoeRossi (Nov 15, 2016)

viper69 said:


> I hope you are right, but too hopeful I think. We haven't seen that happen as the original owners always want to get back the money they put into the original stock (logical) This is accurate, and as with most small Ts, their sac sizes are small. The sacs often range from 20-60 for a variety of small species. I expect this one to be no exception. This is inaccurate . I have no idea how many small tarantulas you have bred, but there are many that have very large numbers in their sacs definitely over 60 yet they are often just very tiny.  I have bred quite a few and can say Hapalopus, Cyriocosmus, Avicularia minitrax, and others are a few that I have had over 60
> The other bit of info to learn is how prolific are they? I don't expect them to be very prolific, but I hope I'm wrong. This is an opinion and I treat opinions like I do buggers.  I pick the ones I like and the rest I just blow out.  Time will tell as we have many uncertainty as many species I have had have had small egg sacs based upon different circumstances....first time bred for example/young small female.  I have had Gbb's with 50 and others with 350






Philth said:


> Hey Joe,
> 
> So are these not 2nd instar slings that are being offered ? I'm confused now. It seems crazy for a small species to have .5" second instar slings. I guess its possible. Unless if you are saying they have molted a few times? That makes more sense to me at least, but then how small were they when they hatched?
> 
> ...


We already spoke over the phone, but for the sake of others I will reiterate what I stated in another post on this thread.  They have had a few molts.... eggs to eggs with legs- 1 (if you want to call that a molt), eggs with legs to 1st-2, eggs with legs to 2nd -3, and 2nd-3rd would be 4.  So yes I would agree that they are larger then thought and it is very possible this was not perhaps just a first time breeding for the female, but maybe a young juvenile female (which in often cases have small egg sacs as well).

Point is........ we can save all the speculation, hope for the best, and we will see how it goes.

Previous post included here is on the miss speculation on size as well as other comments: http://arachnoboards.com/threads/typhochlaena-seladonia.288579/page-2#post-2549435

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2


----------



## viper69 (Nov 15, 2016)

JoeRossi said:


> This is inaccurate . I have no idea how many small tarantulas you have bred, but there are many that have very large numbers in their sacs definitely over 60 yet they are often just very tiny. I have bred quite a few and can say Hapalopus, Cyriocosmus, Avicularia minitrax, and others are a few that I have had over 60


The sac numbers I quoted were from various breeders over the years. Typically the numbers I heard were below 100 for the smaller species (3" DLS) that were reported to me. Were there some over 100 you bet, but higher numbers weren't the norm in what I was provided.

As you well know Joe there are a variety of reasons, some known and some not, to explain sac size. 

Indeed what I wrote about how prolific they may or may not be, was an opinion, doesn't take a rocket scientist to figure that out haha.

I didn't know you ate boogers.....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JoeRossi (Nov 15, 2016)

viper69 said:


> The sac numbers I quoted were from various breeders over the years. Typically the numbers I heard were below 100 for the smaller species (3" DLS) that were reported to me. Were there some over 100 you bet, but higher numbers weren't the norm in what I was provided. Well we went from 60-100 that is a 40 count jump and if that was dollars I would have a full tank of gas LOL.  However, I have had many sacs over that especially those pumpkin, munchkin, other patches LOL
> 
> As you well know Joe there are a variety of reasons, some known and some not, to explain sac size.  In deed that is why I wrote what I did
> 
> ...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## viper69 (Nov 15, 2016)

Joe-- No, I read what you typed. Though, for the life of me I can't figure out why someone would pick boogers they like, when one can blow them all out. And, when you do pick the ones you like, I can't imagine what you may do with them. T collections, booger collections....

As for speculation, there's nothing wrong with healthy speculation. No need to "save" it. hahahah

As for the numbers, again, the norm I heard was below 100, most not above 60. This isn't my data, just what people have told me.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## JoeRossi (Nov 15, 2016)

viper69 said:


> Joe-- No, I read what you typed. Though, for the life of me I can't figure out why someone would pick boogers they like, when one can blow them all out. And, when you do pick the ones you like, I can't imagine what you may do with them. T collections, booger collections...."
> 
> I feed the good ones to my favorite tarantulas.  Wiggle them a bit and they think they are a cricket.  Oddly enough they are dwarfs and when they had their egg sacs their numbers were well over 100
> 
> I am blessed to be able to use my own data as I love lots of dwarfs (along with every other tarantula as well) and have been quite successful.  I remember when everyone thought Maraca Cabocla (Now Bumba and I liked the sound of Maraca so much more  ) was a tiny dwarf tarantula when they first came out.  So happy to see many many of my offspring out there successful and getting much larger then expected.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Nov 15, 2016)

Gesù Cristo  that yellow text color destroyed my eyes :-s

Reactions: Agree 1 | Lollipop 1


----------



## JoeRossi (Nov 15, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Gesù Cristo  that yellow text color destroyed my eyes :-s


You are right & I fixed it for you as it is ....much to bright to be the color of nasal crust, snorters, nose gems, bogeys, snot, phlegm,mucous,nostril candy, golden nuggets, boogies, boogers ......caccole 

Ciao

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## TMan88 (Nov 16, 2016)

You guys are crazy!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## N8Legged (May 29, 2018)

Bugmom said:


> How does something this colorful even hide in the wild, ya know? It was hard enough for me to imagine A. versicolor slings hiding. This thing is like a box of markers barfed on a dust bunny.


watched a video on youtube of several specimens in their natural habitat (which is being destroyed sadly) but they are arboreal and make little trap door burrows under the bark of trees.


----------

